# Problema con amplificador Pablín 260



## grandecristian (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y he quedado impresionado con los conocimientos que tienen algunos de uds sobre electronica, ademas de eso los felicito tambien por su disposicion a ayudar a los que no le pegamos mucho  .
Ahora al tema, arme un amplificador que vi en la pagina 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp260/index.htm

Ahora, mi país me encanta, el unico problema que tiene es para encontrar componentes, por lo que hice algunos reemplazos que describo a continacion

en vez de usar Diodos 1N4001 use 1N5408 (no creo que haya problema con eso)
en vez de usar BC556C use BC559
en vez de usar TIP 140/145 use TIP142/147
en vez de usar capacitor de 270uF use de 220uF

Lo arme, es super barato, y cuando lo conecte no paso nada, suena pero muy despacio y con un ruido de fondo super fuerte, lo super revise (llevo como un mes teniendo dolores de cabeza para saber que es lo malo).

Luego buscando en Internet encontre un foro donde hablaban de este circuito 

http://www.electronicafacil.net/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-832.html

segn dicen en mejor armarlo con los TIP142/147 pero hay que cambiar las resistencias y agregar un inductor a la salida.

En ustedes que mas confio, Es bueno realizar esos cambios? funcionara el amplificador si lo hago?, podre dormir tranquilo por fin sabiendo que no me la gano este circuito?. De antemano agradezco sus respuestas tan valiosas para mi.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola, es un circuito famoso por sus errores   , si le pones resistencias de 47 ohms en serie con la salida, el parlante se queda sin potencia. Poné de 0.47 para estar seguro (yo le pondría 0.22).
En paralelo con la de 10 ohms que está en la salida, hay que hacerle una bobina recubriendo esa resistencia con tres capas de alambre esmaltado.
Otra cosa: cuidado con los reemplazos de los transistores: el bc559 es de menor tension que el 556, con los tips creo que es alrevés.
¿260Wrms? Con +-45V y en 8 ohms, lo máximo que le podés sacar son 130W y con mucha suerte.
Si ya compraste las cosas, armalo, pero siempre recomiendo que no armen circuitos encontrados por ahi con pocos detalles y estos errores, siempre es mejor armar alguno que ande por el foro, que son muchos, y hay muy buenos diseños, ponen fotos, cuentan experiencias y te aclaran alguna duda que te surja.

Acá tenés una bestia de 500W:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

Más abajo ene se mismo link, hay uno de 100W y más adelante, uno de 300.

Yo no armé ninguno, pero hay mucha gente que los hizo.


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola Francisco, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, el amplificador que pusiste de 150W a 8ohms me convencio, lo voy a armar (no creo que haya problema con ponerle una fuente de +/- 50Vdc o si?, ahora, tu pusiste que no crees que haya llegado a los 150W, entonces a cuanto crees que haya llegado?. Lo que a mi me interesa es armar un amplificador para obtener sobre 100W a 8 ohms ojala 125W, por eso es que tu circuito es lo ideal que ando buscando, ademas si despues quiero mas potencia armo otro igual y los conecto con el esquema de nuestro sabio amigo luciperro para bridge. Gracias de nuevo por al respuesta y espero nuevamente si tienes tiempo de responder.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola, es ideal. Anda entre 100 y 125 con +-45V. Pero si le pones fuente de 50V, no le des mucho volumen de entrada, (no le des mas de 0dB) porque con más fuente puede entregar un poco mas de potencia y capaz que te rompe el parlante. Despues subo el PCB


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 19, 2007)

Estimado Francisco, gracias por tus respuestas tan rapidas, ya me convenci de armar el circuito que me enseñaste, es justo lo que necesito, ahora voy a comprar los componentes que me faltan, solo me queda hacerte algunas preguntas sobre datos que no salen en el esquematico como por ejemplo:
-que tipo de diodos se usan
-wattaje de las resistencias (supongo las de 0.22ohms de 5W, las de 100ohms 1W y el resto de 1/2W)
-los capacitores para 50V andaran bien o mejor para 63V?
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola, lo de las resistencias es correcto: todas de 1/4W menos las de 0.22 (5W) y las de 100 ohms que en el circuito del que me copié estaban de 3W, pero no calientan tanto.
Los diodos son 1N4007 pero supongo que cualquier diodo estandard va a andar, esos son los diodos clásicos en Argentina.
Cuidado con el diodo zener, ese es de 3V y 1/2W. Yo lo puse alrevés y se me rompieron todos los transistores; primero por las dudas probalo sin los transisotres de salida.
Capacitores ponele 63V por las dudas, total la diferencia de $ es poca.


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 19, 2007)

Gracias de nuevo, te cuento que ya compre las cositas y estoy empezando a hacer la placa, cuando tenga avances te aviso
salu2


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola soy yo de nuevo, antes de armar el nuevo circuito trato de reparar el del inicio del post cambie las resistencias de 47 ohms por unas de  0.33ohms (no quedaban de 0.47), lo conecte y para probarlo le puse una fuente de menor tension +/-27Vdc, lo probe sin parlante ni entrada,  asi no mas, y comenzo a calentar bastante, mucho diria yo y al medir tension entre 0 y V+ me daba 10V!!!, entre 0 y V- me daba -10V, es como si estuviese sobrecargado, que puede ser?, las resistencias muy bajas??


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 20, 2007)

*Hola, es que está pasando mucha corriente de reposo, podés solucionarlo aumentando esas R, (0.39 o 0.47 si conseguís).
Tabién podés bajar el valor de las R de 120 que están en las bases de los TIP's.
Otra opción es sacarle uno de los tres diodos que estan en serie y la resistencia de 82 ohms que tiene en serie, ponerla de 100.*


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola te comento mis pruebas, volvi a poner las resistencias originales (47ohms) pero cambie ahora los tansistores BC559 por unos BC557B (aguantan mas tension 45V y tienen mayor ganacia hfe).
lo probe nuevamente con los +/-27Vdc y despues de comprobar que todo anda bien conecte un paralnte, ahora suena mucho mas que antes (como 10W a ojo, perdon, oido)
pero las resistencias de 47ohms se calientan bastante, les medi su caida de tension y es de 7,7V, los transistores de salida entibian pero se mantienen a buena temperatura, voy a ver si consigo reistencias de 1ohm o de 4,7ohms (pa ir probando de poquito),la otra consulta es influye que le este aplicando menor tension en la temperatura? porque tengo la idea de probarlo con menos tension primero (como ahora +/-27Vdc) para despues subirla a +/-50Vdc,por fa corrijeme si estoy equivocado. Salu2 y muchas gracias de nuevo por compartir tus conocimientos tan amplios conmigo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola amigo, menos tension implica menos calor (no es una regla valida para todo, pero en este caso es así).
Está bueno que pruebes de a poco, pero en el futuro, tratá de poner las resistencias lo más chicas posibles por lo siguiente: El parlante tiene una impedancia de 8 ohms, si en serie le ponés una resistencia de 4,7 ohms esta va a estar absorbiendo un tercio de la potencia total, por eso calientan tanto, lo de los transistores es _normal_


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola Francisco, te ceunto que probe las otras resistencias y en resumen este es el resultado:

47 ohms se escucha pero demasiado despacio, la tension en la reistencia es de 7,7V
4,7 ohms se escucha bastante mas fuerte pero las resistencias se calientan mucho, tension en resistencia 6,4V
con las de 1 las de 0,33 no funciona, ocurre eso que llamas mucha corriente de reposo.

Tus consejos fueron:

" Hola, es que está pasando mucha corriente de reposo, podés solucionarlo aumentando esas R, (0.39 o 0.47 si conseguís). 
Tabién podés bajar el valor de las R de 120 que están en las bases de los TIP's. 
Otra opción es sacarle uno de los tres diodos que estan en serie y la resistencia de 82 ohms que tiene en serie, ponerla de 100."

Debo hacer todas las opciones al mismo tiempo o ir probando de a una??, a cuanto bajo la R de la base (120ohms)??

Gracias por tu paciencia...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola, no te preocupes por preguntar, yo también aprendo de tus experiencias que me vas contando.
Yo probaría todo con las de 0.47 ohms.
De los tres diodos en serie puentea uno, es decir, que te queden sólo dos.
La resistencia de 120, no la bajes a menos de 68, anda probando.
Si haces eso y sigue calentando, sacale otro diodo y poné otra vez la resistencia de 120; si todavía calientan, empezá a bajarle el valor de esa resistencia.

Si después de todo esto no anda bien, decime que te paso un circuito para ajustar la corriente de reposo, pero tendías que rediseñar el PCB


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 23, 2007)

Hola Francisco, disculpa por la demora en escribir pero tuve un problema el fin de semana, bueno vamos al grano, probe con las R de 1 ohm, eliminando un diodo y bajando la R de la base, disminuyo la corriente de reposo pero no lo suficiente, saque el otro diodo y volvi a bajar al R de las bases y claro disminuyo la corriente pero igual no fue suficiente, como resultado final tuve
R de 1ohms
R de bases 56ohms
caida te tension en R de 1 ohm 2.4 V
la tension de la fuente cayo de +/- 27Vdc sin carga a +/-18Vdc con carga
(recuerda que al principio caía a +/-10Vdc asi que se disminuyo bastante la corriente de reposo).
Lo unico  que me falto fue cambiar la R de 82ohm por una de 100, lo hago o crees que no hara mucho efecto??, si es asi te agradeceria me amndaras el circuito para disminuir correinte resposo que me ofreciste en elmensaje anterior. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola, probá con esto. La corriente de reposo depende de la diferencia de tension entre las bases de los transistores. Este circuito hace que puedas regular esa tension con un preset.
El BD conviene mintarlo sobre el mismo disipador de calor que los otros transistores de potencia.


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 24, 2007)

Amigo mio, otra vez estoy impresionado con tus conocimientos, ojala yo llegue a ser asi, hoy en la tarde lo pruebo (estoy en el trabajo ahora) quisiera saber: ese circuito reemplaza a los tres diodos en serie con la resistencia, por lo tanto esos eran los encargados de mantener una dif de tension entre las bases de los BD cierto? ahora al ser un circuito regulable puedo manejar mejor esa diferencia. Ahora, cual es el rol que cumplen las R de 120 ohms de las bases de los TIPs?, hacen una funcion similar de mantener una tension para las bases de los TIPs? si es asi, segun creo, seria mejor probar el circuito con un valor mas bajo para estas resistencias, o las dejo igual de 120?, gracias nuevamente por responder y aclararme tantas dudas, despues de todo mi fin no es solamente hacer funcionar este circuito, sino aprender un poco del funcionamiento de sus partes y como poder modificarlas, asi que de nuevo gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola mi querido amigo, gracias por tus halagos.
Esa es exactamente la función que cumplian los tres diodos, marcar una tensión fija.
Este circuito tiene dos ventajas:
* Se puede regular dicha tensión para ajustar a una corriente de reposo que te guste
* Cuando aumenta la temperatura de los Tips tiende a aumentar la corriente de reposo, pero este circuito, al aumentar la temperatura disminuye la tensión entre las bases equilibrando así la corriente de reposo para que no varíe en función de la temperatura. Para que esto pase, deben estar montados los transistores sobre un mismo disipador.
La función de las resistencias de base de 120 no es esa, sirven para equilibrar un poco la corriente de reposo, para que cuando aumente un poquito la tension de las bases, no aumente mucho la corriente (mientras más bajas son, menos corriente de reposo con igual diferencia de tension entre bases; pero nunca conviene que sean menor a 100 ohms).
Suerte con todo


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola, soy yo nuevamente y aunque me he distanciado un poco, he probado el circuito final, eso si a +/-27Vdc y debo reconocer que funciona bastante bien, lo unico que al subirle el volumen suena mal, yo creo que es por al disminucion en la tension, asi que ahora lo pruebo con los famosos +/-50Vdc, a ver si aguanta o se muere., posteo resultado luego.


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 26, 2007)

Mi muy buen amigo Francisco: he hecho la prueba definitiva con el circuito conectandolo a +/-50V y funciono bien, lo unico que queda por mejorar es calibrar un poco el valor de la resitencia y del potenciometro, porque al subirle mucho el volumen de la entrada empieza a sonar mal como saturado, me parece que por poca corriente, cuando me disponia a probar con el potenciometro sin juntar las patas que llegan a la base del BD139, por esas cosas de la vida mientras realizaba mediciones con mi multimetro, pase a puentear la alimentacion con el emisor de uno de los TIP's (estas puntas ya no las hacen como antes) se quemo una resitencia de 120ohms (lo demas esta todo bien), asi que la cambie y listo, pruebo y se vuelve a quemar la misma resitencia, la cambie de nuevo, disminui nuevamente la tension a +/-27V y se quemo de nuevo, no se que sera, pero ya es suficiente rabiar por hoy (ademas de las discuciones con mi polola), aunque debo admitir que igual se quema bonito. El caso es: que sera lo que hace que se queme esa resistencia??, a simple vista no se ve ningun transistor dañado ni tampoco ningun otro componente, hay alguna forma de saberlo o debo revisar uno por uno los componentes??. Salu2 y gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 2, 2007)

Hola, tardé porque me fui de casa un fin de semana. Bueno, es muy muy probable que se haya roto algun transistor, vas a tener que revisarlos.
No te preocupes por eso, yo una vez estaba armando un amplificador que no lo podia hacer andar pero una vez que anduvo, estaba todo desarmado, la plaqueta, todo suelto y sin querér tocó el chasis (masa) con un transistor de salida esos con encapsulado de metal y otra vez se quemó todo, me tuvo un mes más trabajando, maldito amplificador  :evil: , después lo vendí porque me lo quería sacar de ensima y el tipo que me lo compró me dijo que nunca se le rompió, osea que es todo cuestion de suerta a la hora de armarlo; una vez que funciona, listo


----------



## perilalona (Jul 4, 2007)

Mira solo te queria hacer una preguntita ehh este amplificador tiene en la entrada un transistor Npn que es el Bc556 pero no entiendo como hace para amplificar los semiciclos positivos de la entrada. 
Gracias Peri


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 5, 2007)

Hola, no amplifica por semiciclo a la entrada, lo que tiene es un amplificador diferencial que lo que hace es, muy resumido, comparar la tension de entrada con la de salida y hacer los cambios necesarios para que la salida sea igual a la entrada, solo que amplificada


----------



## perilalona (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok Gracias ya entendi jeje. En la señal solo pasa la alterna por el capacitor y se le suma a la tensión de continua de la polarización hecha con resistores del transistor, el transistor amplifica todo junto y se vuelve a separar con el capacitor, la alterna de la contuinua.
Pero vos decis que si lo hago este amplificador, el de palin, funcionará?
Por que yo tengo la mayoria de los componente que hay ahi lo que pasa es q en el protoboard no puedo probarlo por q las patitas de los tips como decirlo son un poquito grande me parece. Suerte


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 6, 2007)

Hola, este circuito (como ya dije más atrás) tiene sus errores e inconvenientes. Si te vas a largar a hacer un amplificador te recomiendo que te busques otro diagrama que por el foro sobran.


----------



## perilalona (Jul 7, 2007)

OK gracias


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 21, 2007)

hola a todos yo soy nuevo en este foro y estoy estudiando electronica aunque recien voy por 3 ser año de la secundaria y ice un amplificador de 15W 8ohms (con el integrado TDA2002) y me hace un ruido bastaste molesto asi tuuuuuuuuuuu todo el tiempo muchos me an dicho que es la fuente lo que lo proboca (es una fuente de 12v 2A) quisiera saver si este es el tema en esta parte del foro o hay otra pero me gustaria saver si hay alguna forma se sacar ese ruido molesto


----------



## nuk (Jul 21, 2007)

creo que deverias soldar las tapas de los potenciometros para que deje de hacer eso y conectar el lado (-) del amplificador para que baje ese sonido yo tengo un apli de 8w 4 ohm  pero con el LA4440  ta de pelos , bueno volviendo a la pregunta si la fuente es simetrica  conecta la tapas de los potenciometros a tierra si es una fuente simple solo conectas las latas de los potenciometro a negativo.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 21, 2007)

holas amigos solo quiero preguntarles si funciona este amplificador de pablin.yo tengo un amplificador que es de 90w que lo saque de la revista CEKIT pero no tiene mucha potencia,es por eso que queria armar uno mas grande y vi este
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp260/index.htm
lo puedo hacer funcionar con el mismo transformador?el mio tira 35+35v


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola. Ese amp de pablín tiene sus problemas. Te recomiendo que mires este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-amplificador-7176/ donde alguien trató de armarlo y comenta sus inconvenientes. También te recomiendo que armes algún otro circuito, que en el foro hay de sobra.

Saludos


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 22, 2007)

gracias por el aporte 
me podes pasar alguno que vos hayas hecho de 100W por que estuve viendo y muchos son dificiles(soy principiante en esto)
yo me arme varios pero de 8W y 10W.jajaja y ahora me quiero armar uno mas grande pero aqui donde yo vivo no esta para comprarse componentes y que despues no funcione.esta todo re caro y bue.si podes me facilitas un circuito no tan complicado que ronde en una buena potencia

gracias!


----------



## tupolev (Sep 22, 2007)

Aqui tienes un buen esquema para 100w.
Saludos


----------



## SPACE BOY (Sep 22, 2007)

ese amplificador que muestra tupolev esmuy interesante y muy practico si eres un novato conformate con ese


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 23, 2007)

che pero cual es la potencia real a la que llega ese amplificador


----------



## la ciencia (Nov 28, 2007)

hola. yo ya hise el amplificador pero la potencia que da no es la de 260w .
que le debo cambiar para que me de mas potencia


----------



## la ciencia (Nov 30, 2007)

Hola a todos , quiero decirte que yo hice el amplificador de Pablin y me funciona muy bien, solo tienes que cambiar un capacitor que dice que es de 270 uF por uno de 330 uF y ya te lo recomiendo por que a mi me funcionó muy bien

Me olvidaba también tienes que cambiar los transistores tip140\tip145, por unos tip142\tip145 , y la resistencia de salida no la pongas si quieres.

Aquí les dejo el circuito impreso del amplificador (funciona bien , a mi me funciono ok).
NOTA: deben tener el programa de PCB WIZAR.


----------



## grandecristian (Dic 5, 2007)

Como consejo, en lo posible NO armen este circuito, esta mal diseñado y da muchos problemas (lo digo por experiencia propia), con la ayuda de Francisco logre que anduviese un poco (pero ni se acercaba a 260W, yo creo que ni siquiera a los 60W) lo malo que justo cuando empezo a funcionar un poquito mejor, ocurrio el imprevisto. De ahi arme uno que dejo me parece que Fran de 130W a 8ohms y anda de pelos, lejos mucho mejor armar un circuito que ya este probado aca en el foro que uno sacado de alguna pagina donde no se comente nada, aparte que para cualquier duda los muchachos tienen muy buena voluntad para ayudar.

Salu2 (estaba desaparecido pero ya he vuelto a molestarlos


----------



## la ciencia (Dic 5, 2007)

hola a todos .
manito yo le dije que yo lo hise y me funciono me funciona y me sigue funcionando,la potencia no es 260w pero tira unos 130 150w y yo lo hise y me funciono sin problema ok, cambio y fuera.
aqui les dejo el circuito impreso lo hise en PCB WIZAR.
 8)


----------



## ivanutn (Dic 5, 2007)

Proba de aumentar la tensión de alimentación por lo menos a +/- 50V y sino proba con menor impedancia de carga . . . 4 ohms . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2007)

El amplificador de "tupolev" da 100W sobre 8 Ohms y 150 Sobre 4 Ohms


----------



## la ciencia (Dic 6, 2007)

si da 100w sobre 8ohm sobre 4 ohm de be dar 200w. digo yo y es logico


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 17, 2008)

hola.cuando hablamos de amplificador en oposicion de fase(clase a,b,ab,etc)los que se ven todos los dias,no podemos hablar de linealidad y mas cuando trabajan con transistores bjt's(los de todos los dias).por tal motivo no podemos asegurar que si tiene por ejemplo 100w a 8ohm,entonces por logica deberia dar 200w a 4 ohm y 400w a 2 ohm(salvo algunos casos especiales).


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 18, 2008)

hola

una preguntita.
 si la fuentes de voltaje (para este ejemplo del amplificador del compañero tupolev:  +42 y -42vdc, entregaran la suficiente corriente que se necesiste, y si ponemos mas transistores en paralelo con su respectiva resistencia de 0.5 ohms: mj15003 y mj15004....... es posible que aguatara cargas del orden de 2 ohms?.. 
lo que pasa es que tengo la duda que porque muchos amplificador dicen que aguantan los 8 ohhms, o que otros  los 4 ohms, y uno que otro se dice que soporta la carga de 2 ohms.  o es acaso que la carga tambien influye "hacia atras" de los transistors de salida, que vayana distorcionar el sonido a la salida?.  desde ya muchas gracias.

suerte.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 20, 2008)

1) no entiendo pq en este post todos los mensajes se repiten.
1) lo de la impedancia, es relativo, es arriesgar es equipo innecesariamente, no conozco ningun amplificador transistorizado q pueda funcionar bien y sin problemas de calentamiento excesivo y posibles explosiones, con cargas de 2 ohms. en algunos integrados es permisible, pero arriesgando la integridad del mismo, y la calidad de sonido.

el tema de las impedancias no deberia presentar tantos problemas, pues es demasiado faicil acomodarlas para q el audio sea muy bueno y no arriesguemos nuestros equipos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 20, 2008)

bueno, el tema de apiñar transistores de salida para manejar cargas de menor impedancia no se hace a la ligera, el tema es que cuantos mas transistores en paralelo ponemos, mas exigimos al driver, tanto por la corriente media de base como tambien porque aumentamos la capacidad efectiva que ve el driver, (mayor capacidad base emisor, y mayor capacidad miller) por eso hay que tener ciertos cuidados a la hora de aumentar la potencia de un circuito agregando transistores en paralelo. (por otro lado el efecto que produce el aumento de las capacidades de carga de los driver por lo general se traduce en detrimento de la velocidad de respuesta del amplificador. menor slew rate. tambien a causa de esto es necesario revisar el roll off del lazo de realimentacion del amplificador, ya que la banda pasante del amplificador se ve mas acotada.)


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 20, 2008)

muchas gracias hazard 1998


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Nov 15, 2008)

hola a todos yo tambien estoy desepcionado con dicho amplificador, lo peor de todo es que cometi un error.
le prometo a un amigo que le armaria un amplificador de buena potencia, ya imberti mucho y esta es la hora en que no consigo nada, el amplificador funciona pero con muy poca potencia, a demas tengo un problema que es que se recalienta el transformadorr y no se por que, este es de 32+32v x al menos 10A.

este es el error que uno comete al ponerse a construir cualquier cosa que publican en internet sin muchos detalles.
todabia tengo la esperanza que alguien pueda solucionar el problema de falta de potencia y lo agan saber.

aunque mi preguntas es:
¿

¿por que no se a pronunciado la persona que diseño el circuito?
si ya se dio cuenta que tiene errores porque no los a correjido?

porque alguien tubo que aberlo diseñado, o acaso aparecio por asar el la red.

e estado ojeando en muchos foros y beo que hay mucha jente desepcionada,
a quienes se desepcionaron con este amplificador les aseguro que pronto que pueda armar un amplificador con iguales caracteristicas pero que si funcione les are saber pronto 
gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola JJBaez
Si armaste ese amplificador y respetaste TODOS los valores, tenés que hacerle unos cambios. El amplificador va a funcionar bien (es un diseño demasiado típico como para no hacerlo) y da algo así como 100/110W RMS en 8 ohms. 
A cambiar:
1) Las resistencias de los emisores de los TIPs. Están marcadas como de 47r, en vez de 0.47r. Eso ya te va a dar muchísima más potencia.
2) A la salida hay una resistencia de 10r en serie con el parlante. Esa lleva en paralelo una bobina. Como primera aproximación, buscá alambre de cobre esmaltado (de un buen diámetro, digamos 1mm) y enrolláselo encima, formando la bobina. Conectá en paralelo y vas a tener la segunda alegría en lo que se refiere a potencia.
3) Cuidado con los TIP140/145: El Vce de esos es 60V. En ese amplificador los tenés funcionando con +-45, o sea, 90V entre colector y emisor en el peor de los casos. Cambialos por los TIP142/147, trabajan hasta con 100V.
4) Los BD139/149 soportan hasta 80V entre colectro y emisor. En las peores condiciones pueden llegar a ver más que ese voltaje. Como consejo cambialos por otros que soporten 100V o más (TIP29/30 pueden servir, pero cuidado porque tienen los pines justo al revés que los 139/40)
 5) Prendelo y va a andar mucho mejor que antes.

Lo de tu transformador calentándose puede deberse a muchas cosas, revisá cómo está conectada la fuente y si los TIPs están funcionando bien. Supongo que el calentamiento del que hablás es más que el normal.
Saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Nov 17, 2008)

gracias hermano es una buena noticia saber que si funciona,,,,,de echo si funciona solo que con baja potencia
boy a hacer los cambios necesarios pa ber como me ba luego te cuento.

una cosa mas,,,  al pricipio coloque un transformadorr que me aseguraron que daba 10 amperios pero luego comprobe que solo daba 5 amperios razon por la cual se calentaba, luego coloque uno mas poderoso que si estoy casi seguro que me genera los 10 amperios o asta mas, pero resulta que a maximapotencia  se recalienta mas de lo normal, y es que no se recalienta los embovinados sino el hierro, tengo colocado un puente rectificador para 15 a 20 amperios,,,, talvez sera por eso. 
a proposito si alguien puede embiarme una forma para medir cualto amperaje es realmento lo que me da el transformador.  gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2008)

Como primera cosa, de nada.

Siguiendo, si lo único que calienta es el transformador, en general son buenas noticias.
Vamos por partes. Si armaste el amplificador y lo probaste con el transformador viejo, el de 5A, tenés que poder usarlo sin problemas en 8ohms.
Estimando la potencia total debe andar en el orden de los 150W, con el 32+32, 5A tenés 160VA. Alcanza. Dos canales van a consumir el doble (en el caso de 4ohms estamos hablando de un consumo total de unos 250W y algo de 170W de potencia de audio).

Si te sigue preocupando la temperatura, tené presente que SIEMPRE se calientan los transformadores, y más los de altas potencias. Digamos que 40/45 grados es una temperatura normal de operación para estos aparatos y algunos grados más en tu tierra (donde lo característico no es el frío) pueden ser esperables.
Podés simplemente conectar el transformador, sin carga, y ver cómo cambia su temperatura en un rato.
Saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Nov 17, 2008)

gracias es un muy buen aporte 

no abia dicho que el aplificador esta completo o sea es estereo razon por lo cual nesecito que el trasformador me de 10A, Talvez me puedan decir que entensidad de señal puedo aplicar.  ¿de la salida para audifonos estara bien?      gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2008)

Podés meterle señal desde casi cualquier cosa al amplificador este. Tiene un factor suficientemente bajo como para no saturar prácticamente nunca.
Si no hice mal la cuenta, para llevarlo a máxima potencia (onda de 90Vpp) necesitás 6Vpp. Eso es bastante.
Probalo con cualquier entrada y recién cuando esté funcionando bien preocupate por acondicionar la señal. Es más fácil que tratar de abarcar todo el problema de una sola vez.
Saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Nov 26, 2008)

hola ya cambie las resistencias de 47 homios por 0.47 y esta peor que antes porque ahora nisiquiera funciona, mas bien esta en corto, al momento de alimentar el circuito se funde el fusible de 5 amperios porque esta en corto, y eso que no tiene conectado ningun parlante a la salida, y ya uno de los transistores bd se fundio, cual podre ser la causa.


seguro que te funciono asi con esos cambios?

estube rebisando todo el circuito y al pareser todo los componentes estan respetando las polaridades y voltajes que exije el circuito, segun miro el manual de componentes (NTE) el TIP140 es exactamente igual al tip142 y el tip145 es igual al tip147,  o sea para 100v, lo que si me asalta la duda es el bd139 que no consegui y medieron como remplaso el bd139-16 que no aparese el el NTE talves esa sea la causa, aun que la configuracion de pines es igual al bd139, con el bd140 no tengo problema porque me dieron el b649a que es igual al bd140.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2008)

He armado dos, con esos cambios, y siguen funcionando.

El par TIP140/145 NO SOPORTA 100Vce. Sólo sirven hasta 60Vce.
Recién el par 142/147 llega a ese voltaje. En todos los otros aspectos, sí son iguales y el par 142/147 reemplaza al 140/145, pero no al revés. Es muy probable que hayas quemado uno o más de los TIPs que conectaste.
En el mismo post donde te decía que no usaras esos TIPs, te recomendaba no usar los BD139/140 (80Vce). Es probable que los hayas cocinado también. El reemplazo que te vendieron anda sin problemas: El 2SB649 soporta 160V. El reemplazo que usé yo es el par TIP29C/30C. Son fáciles de conseguir y soportan 100V.
Cuando vayas a conectar tu amplificador para probarlo, seguí las indicaciones del tutorial de Fogonazo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
Te paso también el datasheet de los TIP140 a 147. Ahí tenés los voltajes correspondientes.

Saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Dic 30, 2008)

hola de nuevo por molestar,

te cuento que siguiendo todos los cuidados como una excelente reseta para un almurzo consegui hacer funcionar,el ampllificador dor con las resistencias de salida de 0,47homios mas la bovina en paralelo con la resistencia de salida,  me funciono normal solo en las pruebas con cerie de protensión paro al aimentar la cerie a 200w y a maximo volumen en mi computador se fue uno de los transistore de salida, el tip147, que se supone resiste asta 100v, cual puede ser el problema, 

el transformadorr es de 32+32v a 5a ya con la fuente alcansa un total de casi 100v ,
dicho transformadorr alimenta al amplificador que es stereo.

talvez ustedes abran leido en otro foro un colega dise aber conseguido el funcionamiento normal y que alcansa casi la potencia que dise en el de pablin.

otra inquietud, talvez deberia conseguir unos transistore que me soporten mas de 100v pero cuales,
tengo a mano un numero de unos que soportan asta 150v    nte2542 pro no se si son ampllificadores.
gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 30, 2008)

JOSE JAVIER BAEZ dijo:
			
		

> ...se fue uno de los transistore de salida, el tip147, que se supone resiste asta 100v, cual puede ser el problema


Bueno, si funcionó, son buenas noticias. El transistor puede haber volado por muchos motivos, los dos más probables son sobretemperatura o que fuera uno falsificado. Si el disipador de calor le quedó chico es normal que se queme. Si era uno falsificado, es obvio que volaba... Abrí el quemado y fijate cómo es por dentro. Hay un post de transistores falsificados en el foro, miralo si querés.
Hay una opción más, y es que hayas conectado una carga de muy pocos Ohms, aunque no me parece probable.



			
				JOSE JAVIER BAEZ dijo:
			
		

> ...talvez ustedes abran leido en otro foro un colega dise aber conseguido el funcionamiento normal y que alcansa casi la potencia que dise en el de pablin.


Sea quien sea el que afirma conseguir 260W RMS con estos voltajes, te está mintiendo. Con +-45V y salida Darlington vas a obtener unos 120W en 8Ω y 240 en 4Ω en el mundo ideal. En el real, seguramente estarás alrededor de los 110 en 8Ω y 200 en 4Ω. Eso sí, en 4Ω estás cerca de los límites de los TIPs.



			
				JOSE JAVIER BAEZ dijo:
			
		

> ...tengo a mano un numero de unos que soportan asta 150v    nte2542 pro no se si son ampllificadores.


Los 142 y 147 soportan bien el voltaje, basta con que sean originales. Los NTE2541 y 2542 soportan 120V y manejan un poco más de corriente que los TIPs, aunque no más potencia. Si querés cambiar unos por los otros no debería haber problema. Eso sí, no mezcles los dos tipos de transistores en la misma rama, y en lo posible, no los mezcles para nada.

Por lo de tu fuente, con 32+32V de alterna, tenés +-45,12V teóricos (se esperarían +-44,4) y una potencia de 160VA. Si fuera de 5A por rama, hablamos de 320VA de potencia. En el caso de la primera opción, entre los dos amplificadores podrán entregar alrededor de 100W, en el segundo, la suma de potencia de ambos será de alrededor de 200W.

Saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Dic 30, 2008)

gracias hermano, boy a seguir en la lucha luego te cuento,

hay algo que no entiendo, me disen que los TIP140 me soportan 60v y que los TIP142 me soportan 100v, pero mirando en el ECG, los dos son ECG270, que me soportan 100v, e igual pasa con los TIP145 y TIP147.

aunque ese parese no ser mi problema porque estoy utilizando los TIP142 y TIP147.
lo que no se es si son originales.

por otro lado cuanta intentidad de señal debo colocar en la entrada, ya que con mi computador a medio volumen trabajo bien, pero se fue el transistor cuando subi a maximo volumen, me refiero al del computador.

se me olbidaba comentarte que de carga le puse un parlante de 6 homios mas una resistencia en cerie de 10w 5 homios, luego probe con un parlante de 4 homios 80w mas una resistencia en cerie de 10w 5homios, en los dos casos se fue uno de los TIP147. abre cometido algun herror? ..  gracias hermano espero tu valiosa ayuda

a demas quien tenga algo por comentar sobre este amplificador no duden en hacerlo, me sera de gran ayuda.

A continuacion te pongo lo que escribio un colega en otro foro, dime que opinas.



*Para todos los amantes del sonido fuerte, como yo, les dejo mi diseño para impreso, de este magnifico amplificador de sonido de pontencia, en 2 versiones, para 260W o 520W reales. 

Este diseño lo desarrolle a partir de este equema en la pagina de pablin: 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circu ... /index.htm 

Le hice un par de modificaciones. Los resistores de 5W de 47R los cambie por unos de 5W y 0.47R, y al resistor que va en serie con el parlante, le enrrolle 5 vueltas de alambre de cobre calibre 16 sin esmalte. 

Tambien les comento que a la hora de fabricar el circuito, estas resistencias de 5W, hay que dejarlas por lo menos 1 centimetro de distancia entre la placa y el resistor, ya que se calientan y esto puede dañar la placa. 

A diferencia de lo que menciona pablin en este esquema, a los transistores BD139 (los dos) y BD140, les coloque un disipador de calor idividual. 

La fuente de poder, al no encontrar en mi ciudad (ni en las cercanas) el adecuado, mande hacer uno a un taller donde reparan motores electricos. (El diseño de esta les queda de tarea, es muy sencillo) 

Por ultimo, recomiendo usar un ventilador que enfrie el circuito y la fuente, asi aseguraran larga vida, ademas de agregar un fusible apropiado. Yo use uno de un PC descompuesto. 

Los diseños se encuentran reflejados horizontalmente, o sea que como se ven en la imagen, asi debe verse la placa ya gravada. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cobre260.jpg 
 Descripción: Diseño cobreado amplificador 260 W 

 Tamaño:  25,66 KB 
 Visto:  3438 veces 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

componentes520.jpg 
 Descripción: Disposicion de componentes amplificador 520W 

Descargar 
 Nombre del archivo:  componentes520.jpg 
 Tamaño:  93,8 KB 
 Descargado:  1050 veces 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cobre520.jpg 
 Descripción: Diseño de pistas amplificador 520W 

Descargar 
 Nombre del archivo:  cobre520.jpg 
 Tamaño:  31,26 KB 
 Descargado:  784 veces 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

componentes260.jpg 
 Descripción: Disposicion de los componentes amplificador 260W 

Descargar 
 Nombre del archivo:  componentes260.jpg 
 Tamaño:  73,46 KB 
 Descargado:  784 veces *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cacho (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola JJB.

Vamos por partes con la respuesta:
Lo de los reemplazos es fácil. Los TIP142/47 son exactamente iguales a los 140/45 en todo, excepto en el voltaje máximo que soportan (100V contra 60V), por eso es que los primeros pueden reemplazar a los segundos (les "sobrarían" por lo menos 40V en el peor de los casos). Esto no se da al revés, claro.
En los NTE el voltaje máximo es de 100V, por tanto sirve para reemplazar a los 142/47 e inferiores, incluido el 140/45.

Por lo de la intensidad de señal, necesitás cerca de 2V RMS para tener la máxima salida. Si aumentás la ganancia, podés obtener la potencia máxima con una entrada más chica. Para llegar a los 120W en 8Ω con 0,7V RMS (salida de línea típica) necesitarías una ganancia de 45 (tres veces la que tiene el circuito).

Con los parlantes que mencionás no necesitás poner la resistencia en serie. Sólo tené cuidado de no quedarte corto en la potencia que pueden manejar o de no pasar de esa potencia con el amplificador.

Lo que dice el otro constructor de este amplificador es, poco más o menos, lo mismo que te había comentado yo antes. Lo único de lo que me quedan dudas es del disipador que estás usando, porque si no es esa la madre del problema debe ser un transistor falsificado (adivino, claro)

Saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Dic 31, 2008)

gracias.

te cuento que el disipador se ve como muy grande para ese amplificador, tiene como una dimencion de 20cm por 30cm que es muy poco lo que se alcansa a calentar y por ender tambien los transistores.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 1, 2009)

Ok, si no se calientan los transistores, entonces no está oscilando.
Descarto que aislaste bien las lengüetas de los transistores, así que da la impresión de que no son originales. No puedo descartar otras fuentes de fallas, pero sin tener manera de hacer pruebas con tu amplificador, esa es la mejor conjetura que puedo hacer.

Saludos


----------



## Tuxkid (Ene 2, 2009)

Bueno a veces los transistores se queman cuando hacen contacto con alguna superficie que va conectado a tierra y quisas es la causa del dano del transistor lo bueno seria que revises con paciencia las conexiónes y tambien que los transistores de potencia toquen a tierra o el mismo disipador este conectado a tierra y sea esa la causa del problema


----------



## oZon (Feb 16, 2009)

holas

el amplificador de  pablin.com.ar pues parece que funciona

tengan la simulacion esta hecho en proteus 7.1

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2009)

Ozon, el diseño anda, eso nunca se puso en duda.
Lo que está mal son algunos valores de componentes (por ejemplo, R de emisor de ¡¿47Ω?!) y la omisión de la bobina en paralelo con la R de 10Ω de la salida.

Saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Feb 17, 2009)

yo lo arme y pues ya e comprobado si funciona, despues de solucionar barios inconbenientes, solo ay que modificar un poco el circuito, y una recomendacion muy importante, tienen que utilizar transistore de salida originales y listo, claro que la potencia no es la que especifica en pablin.


----------



## jhoni1234 (Mar 24, 2009)

Que pasa si no se le pone la R de 10ohms ni la bobina, funciona igual? Juan


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2009)

Esa R y la L forman un filtro, algo como el paragolpes de un auto. Sin paragolpes anda igual, pero ojito de no tocar nada porque se te abolla el frente.

Sin el filtro pasa lo mismo con el amplificador: Ante ciertos tipos de cargas (parlantes) va a reaccionar mal y hasta puede llegar a quemarse. 
Ponéselos, que no son nada difíciles de conseguir los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 26, 2010)

Hola, arme este amplificador segui el protocolo de Puesta en marcha y ajustes (Medi la tension sobre la resistencia de Bias de 82ohms y me dio 1,2V, por lo tanto serian 15mA o sea super bajo)

Ok, venia todo bien, el equipo amplifica etc, pero cuando colgue la fuente empezo a salir humo de una de las pistas hasta levantarla por completo, verifique luego de esto que no se hubieran dañado los componentes y todos parecen estar ok.

Puede ser que la pista de la fuente sea muy finita? Son de 2mm.

El parlante hacia ruido a bajo volumen sin entrada.


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> (Medi la tension sobre la resistencia de Bias de 82ohms y me dio 1,2V, por lo tanto serian 15mA o sea super bajo)


Mejor leé qué es la corriente de bias y dónde se mide.


elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Ok, venia todo bien, el equipo amplifica etc, pero cuando colgue la fuente empezo a salir humo de una de las pistas hasta levantarla por completo...


¿Andaba sin fuente? ¿Qué quiere decir "colgar la fuente"?

Una última cuestión que me surge: ¿Qué cambios hiciste en el circuito con respecto al publicado en Pablin.com y qué reemplazos usaste?

Saludos


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 26, 2010)

Medi cualquier cosa de Bias decis vos? No tenia que medir la caida de tension en la resistencia de base de los transistores? la de 82ohms me refiero...

Me equivoque al explicar eso Cacho.Digo que saque la lampara serie (que no se alumbraba al 100%) y en ese momento cuando hice la prueba se levantaron las pistas de la fuente.

Los cambios que hice con respecto al circuito de Pablin fueron las resistencias de .47 por las de 47, hice una bobina de algunas vueltas sobre la resistencia de salida que va en serie con la carga.

Estoy manejando +-45V asi que no llego a los 100V que se bancan los transistores, si veo que no van comprare algunos que tengan mas rango de tension.

Gracias por tomarte la molestia y contestarme tan rapido.


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

+-45V son 90V, así que podés estar pasado de tensión. Depende de qué transistores de salida hayas usado.

La corriente de bias (ponete a leer sobre el tema) se mide sobre las resistencias de los emisores de los de salida.

Y como no especificás qué pista saltó, poco más podría decirte... Sólo que revises bien que no hayas diseñado mal el PCB y que chequees todas las soldaduras.


Saludos


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 26, 2010)

Si, medi la tension, esta en 90V estoy usando TIP145 y TIP140

La pista que salto es la de V+.

Revise el pcb, no encontre errores, ahora se lo mande a un amigo para que le pegue un vistazo el, uno a veces mete la pata.

Es la primera vez que me meto con potencias push-pull, me parece que arrancar con la de pablin no fue buena idea, pero por lo menos se aprende.


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

Esos transistores no llegan a la tensión de los rieles. Cambialos por unos más grandes (el 142 y 147 andan bien) o bajá la alimentación (seguramente eso pasaba cuando tenías la lámpara conectada).

¿La pista saltó antes o después de los colectores de los TIP de salida?


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 26, 2010)

La pista que salto esta en la otra placa (la de fuente) 

Verifique los componentes ninguno esta dañado. 
Tampoco los capacitores de la fuente.

Voy a ver si en Electronica Liniers tienen esos Tips (venden originales en Electronica Liniers?)


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> La pista que salto esta en la otra placa (la de fuente)


Entonces no puedo afirmar nada... O mejor dicho, nada útil.


elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Verifique los componentes ninguno esta dañado.


Tampoco los capacitores de la fuente.
Ponete contento: La pista que saltó hizo de fusible 


elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Voy a ver si en Electronica Liniers tienen esos Tips (venden originales en Electronica Liniers?)


¿Y cómo podría yo saberlo? Quizá alguien pase por acá y te pueda decir.


Saludos


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 26, 2010)

No entiendo como se quotea en este foro, pero no te lo preguntaba directamente a vos Cacho, pero claramente sos el unico que se interesa en tirar data.

Si, de hecho despues desconecte la fuente y medi la salida y andaba ok, clavaditos los +-45

Despues te cuento como viene y te subo unas fotelis, tengo fe todavia en sacarlo andando.

Gracias por darme pelota!


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

De nada.

Esperemos las fotos entonces a ver qué se puede detectar.
Saludos


----------



## Nimer (May 26, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> No entiendo como se quotea en este foro, pero no te lo preguntaba directamente a vos Cacho, pero *claramente sos el unico que se interesa en tirar data.*




Algunos seguimos los temas y leemos todo lo expuesto. Pero si vemos que tenés la ayuda necesaria (más aún con alguien como Cacho) es prescindible la opinión o el aporte que podamos hacer.
Mientras que, en casos donde quizás no se tiene la ayuda que tenés vos en este, los demás participamos para poder colaborar. Lo mismo cuando se presenta el caso de requerir una información extra que no está al alcance de los dos implicados, como es recien ahora el caso.

Por mi parte, puedo decirte que los transistores que compré en Electrónica Liniers, fueron todos buenos. SALVO por los MJ15015 y MJ15003 que tienen las falsificaciones Motorola etiquetados con año después de haberse dejado de fabricar.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2010)

Y no pasó desapercibido nomás...
Tené cuidado con comentarios como el que te marcó Nimer, que pueden (suelen) caer bastante mal.

Saludos


PS: ¿Y las fotos?


----------



## elamigodesamuel (Jun 9, 2010)

En cuanto pueda las subo, estoy medio tapado de laburo.

Bueno chicas, me puse a debuggear el circuito, con las hojas de datos impresas revise una y mil veces el patillaje de los transistores, nada parecia estar mal, hasta que miro las hojas de datos, eran "Thompson" no se de donde las baje, el tema es que el patillaje de los BC estaba al reves, los di vuelta y el circuito amplifica 10 puntos.

Ahora, si estos son 100W yo soy Gardel...

Próximamente novedades con el ampli Clase D

Saludos!


----------



## hugo maximiliano (Mar 30, 2012)

necesito ayuda muchachos tengo un amplificador que lleva 2 tip142 y dos tip147 funcionaba bien pero de repente se escucha baja la musica y con mucho ruido fuerte los tip, resistencias y diodos los medi que puede ser, a la resistencias de entrada en la fuente son dos de 560 ohm y calientan mucho eso es normal, espero me ayuden un abrazo enorme y gracias


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 30, 2012)

hugo maximiliano dijo:


> necesito ayuda muchachos tengo un amplificador que lleva 2 tip142 y dos tip147 funcionaba bien pero de repente se escucha baja la musica y con mucho ruido fuerte los tip, resistencias y diodos los medi que puede ser, a la resistencias de entrada en la fuente son dos de 560 ohm y calientan mucho eso es normal, espero me ayuden un abrazo enorme y gracias



Buenas Noches Amigo Hugo, ¿el Amplificador es comercial? Si es así adjunte más datos y imágenes del amplificador en cuestión, como modelo y Marca, para brindarle una posible solución.

Cordial Saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## tincho94 (Jun 7, 2016)

la ciencia dijo:


> se me olvidava tambien tienes que canbiar los transistore tip140\tip145, por unos tip142\tip145
> y la resistencia de salida no la pongas si quieres.




hola, queria preguntarte con que tensión lo alimentaste al circuito de pablin? tengo una fuente de +37V -37V, y los transistores esos los consigo, voy a seguir tu consejo sobre el cap de 270uf, 
y mi duda es sobre la resistencia de salida, ¿no hace falta? porque veo que la mayoria de amplificadores le ponen una bobina y resistencia a la salida....

tengo un parlante de 8ohm que usaria como carga.


----------

